# 726e



## Maccrew (Dec 29, 2021)

Got a deere 726e from my cousin, was running really bad, lean, would idle normal but if i turned on the auger it would bog out and come back, so i decided to clean the carb. Was filthy and gunked up, cleaned it up and put it back together, so i pulled the gas tank off, drained it cleaned it and put it back on, refilled it and it wouldnt start. When i took it apart the first time, the connecter for the kill key broke, so i wired them together, So i pulled it apart again and was getting no spark, replaced spark plug and still no spark, still wouldnt start. so i took it apart a little further then noticed, right under the gastank, but above the metal mounting plate. There is a red wire (comes from coil on back side of magneto) has a plastic connector and like a metal pin inside of it, where does this connect? I get the feeling that wire is why it wont start now. I took the bolt out of the bottom of the float bowl and gas did drip out, so i know its getting fuel.


----------

